# Biggest crappie you've caught?



## BigTripp

My normal experience with crappie has been 7-10 inches. About like this guy:








Went fishing at my parents pond last weekend with some friends and my buddy caught what I think is a 16 inch white crappie. I didn't even know they could get that big. Anybody else out there caught any monsters?


----------



## Tiny Tim

The 2 biggest I have ever got were 15 1/2in. and 16in. The 15 1/2 came out of Salt Fork and the 16in. one came out of a private lake. Both were white Crappies.


----------



## Big Daddy

A 16 incher is a great fish! Congrats!

Biggest I've caught is 17 1/2"


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

My biggest was a fat 15". Caught in a small shallow cove off the OH. River.8th. ounce white twister tail jig. and ultra lite gear.


----------



## fakebait

My biggest was 17 3/4 inches caught back in 80's at East Branch. When my father and I got back to the boat house the guy running the house wrote a report on it for the City of Akron. He measured it asked various questions about where & when, Bait. Then he said it would be recorded for their info. I caught it on a 3'' black & silver floating Rapala. I first thought I had a nice bass, it was a real surprise when it got by the boat. Biggest since has been around 12".


----------



## ironman172

My dad has caught many in the 15+ inch range at Hoover....the biggest was 17 1/2 inches though some years ago

Nice fish by the way!!!!


----------



## Guest

17.75 from a stripper cut in pa. in the late 60s. my dad caught one just about the same size minutes later. never have come close to that again.

beautiful fish, bigtripp.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

My cousin caught a 21" that weighed nearly 5lbs. in 1976. It was the biggest Crappie caught in KY. that year.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

nice crappie! here is my best 17 1/2 inch


----------



## BigTripp

Nice Guys! Those are all great fish! Like I said, I've never really gone out targeting crappie and had no idea how big they get or anything. The pond we were at is known for huge bass, never even caught a crappie out of there before, so you can imagine my suprise. It's a small series of ponds down around Cambridge and everytime it floods we end up with some odd fish from the neighbors pond in there. Last time it was 1 saugeye, haven't seen one before or since. Makes it exciting! Keep up the good fishing!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

My personal best was a 16 3/4 caught at West Branch last year,,This year I caught her sister 16 1/2 ...Released both...We have some big Crappies in Ohio...JIM....CL....


----------



## BassPro822

The biggest I ever caught was 13'' in Tiffin Right behind the Pioneer Mill restaurant


----------



## Big Daddy

Here's Nick with one of his Springtime 15 inchers...


----------



## SeanStone

15.5 inches, 2 pounds 3 ounces. Caught from a private pond.


----------



## j93bird

7thcorpsFA said:


> My cousin caught a 21" that weighed nearly 5lbs. in 1976. It was the biggest Crappie caught in KY. that year.



To bad you did not turn that one in it would be a world record crappie.

http://www.walleyeheaven.com/world-record-crappie.htm

oops, forund another site with these: http://mrriver.com/records.html
they have a white and black crappie both over 5 lbs, so it might have been a state record. Either way, must have been an impressive fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

very nice fish guys!
my biggest are 14.5 and 16.5.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man you all are making me jealous now. My biggest crappie to date has been 13 1/2'',still looking for its bigger relatives.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

j93bird said:


> To bad you did not turn that one in it would be a world record crappie.
> 
> http://www.walleyeheaven.com/world-record-crappie.htm
> 
> oops, forund another site with these: http://mrriver.com/records.html
> they have a white and black crappie both over 5 lbs, so it might have been a state record. Either way, must have been an impressive fish.


 He had it mounted and it looks like a freak! He told me it wasn't a KY. state record but was the biggest Crappie caught that year in KY. I know it sounds crazy but it's on his wall.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

The new record is 21.5' and 4lb. 14oz. for KY. I'll get my measuring tape and check the length of his fish next time I see him. It might take a while though, he's in jail. Some guy stabbed him in the back with a knife while he was passed out in a bar. He found out who did it and killed the guy.


----------



## nicklesman

This is a sore subject for me I have caught 50 over 13.5 but nothing bigger the 13.75. Every year someone catches a hawg off my boat but it is never me. I have one frozen in the freezer now that is 15.5 a guy caught on march 20 this spring waiting to go to the taxidermist. Damn big crappie always avoid me really irritates me sometimes. Lol I am on a mission this fall.


----------



## ohiou_98

This is my son's biggest crappie, he caught it this past April. We didn't measure or weigh it, but we think its big!


----------



## Buzzin

My pb came early this year from a 100x100 mudhole at 15''







[/IMG]


----------



## Young Whiskers




----------



## slimdaddy45

biggest Ive ever got was 15'' out of a farm pond


----------



## fisherman4life42

i know this isnt a crappie but it is a big hybrid that fought like a smallmouth


----------



## chaunc

My PB at 18 1/2", 3lb 2oz from Ky Lake.


----------



## Brian.Smith

My biggest was 15.34 it hit an erie derie at mosquito.


----------



## crappie4me

my pb was 17". 30 seconds later 15" outta the same very small bush at winton woods 3 years ago. ill never forget damn near had a stroke till i got em in the boat


----------



## husky hooker

18 3/4 in back in 71 from nimisila good many 17 in and 17 3/4 from the ohio. huh big daddy. all part of harolds family....lol


----------



## WillyDub

15 on the nose, Moggie!


----------



## JignPig Guide

These both measured 16-1/4 inches. The black crappie looks much bigger though. I caught these at Rushcreek Lake in a school of smaller sized bass last season.


----------



## Exentrik

Those are great! Really nice catch, I have only caught them half the size.. Very nice fish!


----------



## Stewball

Back in the 80's after a flood on the Mississippi River near St Louis several farm ponds get a fresh batch of fish, you really never know what you'll get from one cast to another. One day at one of these ponds we were into 15" to 17" all day until we ran out of crickets. In the middle of it I hit a 19" that was over 3lbs. Brought it home and wanted to get it mounted but the family wanted me to smoke the crappie. Wife promised she had film in the camera. Just another reason why she is the ex-wife. Went back a few days later and hit a few more monsters but then the gar took over and that was the end of that pond.


----------



## nick99

my biggest was 17 3/4 in from lesville. I was 12 years old shoulda had him mounted.


----------



## JazyDee

_*I just cought a 13 and a half inch crappie like 3 days ago  I'm going to get it mounted !!!*_


----------



## Fisherofmen

16 3/4 What a blast!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

13 1/2" out of Deer Creek many years ago.


----------



## tadluvadd

18


----------



## KWaller

15 inches on buckeye last spring









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

so far this year ive caught 6 big crappie all right at 13 or 13.5 at a pond near my house..very nice size crappie the biggest i caught though is 18.5 inches in georgia weighed like 3lbs


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

this is the size of the ones ive caught this year..all at or over 13 inches

my count is 6.!


----------



## Bowhunter57

I caught this black crappie out of a private farm pond, about an hour south of me. I fished for 2 hours after I caught this one and never caught another one, so I put him back. He was 15 1/2".










Bowhunter57


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

that fish looks really really healthy..


----------



## Rod Hawg

I haven't really got a "monster" yet. Just a lot of 12-14in. fish. My biggest ever is 14 1/2in. from Eagle River Wisconsin.


----------



## Whaler

17 incher while trolling a hot n tot at Santee Cooper South Carolina but that's just average size down there.


----------



## Snyd

My biggest was 17 & 3/4. I will post picture tomorrow - I have it on my thumb drive and forgot it at home today.


----------



## chaunc

chaunc said:


> My PB at 18 1/2", 3lb 2oz from Ky Lake.


Didn't top this, this year, but got some really nice ones from the same area.


----------



## AEFISHING

chaunc that thing is a pig. very cool.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I caught a 17 1/4 inch white crappie when I was 14 years old in our 2 acre farm pond. I caught it on a 4 inch Rapala jerk bait and thought it was a "typical" 14-16 inch LM Bass - there are no crappie in the pond (at least we never saw or caught another in 15 years of fishing it). I didn't realize it was a crappie until I pulled it from the water and was lucky the rear treble hooked the fish on the side of the body or it would have simply fell right back into the pond (soft lips and we always just pulled the small bass sunder 2 lbs out quickly).

My friend and I just about died....we hadn't seen a crappie over 12 inches to that point. I have it mounted on drift wood.

Other than this single instance I have caught one other large OH crappie at Indian Lake...right at 15 inches.

Lady I work with is from Alabama and she has pictures of her with a table full of slabs...nothing under 15 inches. I'd hate to know what her largest crappie is! They grow large down there and her brother was a professional guide on Weiss Lake prior to losing his eyesight in a freak accident......so she has a bit of an advantge on most of us too


----------



## Snyd

Here is my 17 1/2 Crappie


----------



## Rod Hawg

Just gotta say. These are all toads. Great fish guys. Hope I'll get that big some day


----------



## crappiedude

Biggest was a 16 1/2" black at Ky Lake a couple of years ago









This year I caught [email protected] 16" all whites at Ky Lake









Last year I got this 16" white here in SW Ohio









Hey Chaunc, how big is that black in the bottom pic? That's a pig.


----------



## KatseekN

My biggest is 21" from a pond in central Ohio. He was really on the thin side though only a few pounds. Now this one is laying on a 9"x11" plano box. He was a good 3" thick also. He was from a pond also. Maybe pushing 3#.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

man, some of you guys have caught some real hogs. i have only caught 3 nice ones in my life. i was at salamony lake in indiana about 20 to 25 yrs ago and caught a 16" and a 15", then about 15 yrs ago i was ice fishing our little local lake and caught a 14 1/2" one. 

i had only caught 3 fish and they were already frozen, so i gave them to some guy. i told some friends about this and they didnt believe me. then as luck would have it. the guy i gave the fish to came in the shop where some of the guys i had told about the fish worked. and they got to talking and he told them about some nice guy that had gave him some fish, and one of them was 14 1/2". but this little lake is fished real heavy and just isnt known for fish that size.
sherman


----------



## basshunter12

15 inch white crappie caught yesterday which is,my pb but im only 17 so im sure that will be broken (hopefully)
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

KatseekN said:


> My biggest is 21" from a pond in central Ohio. He was really on the thin side though only a few pounds. Now this one is laying on a 9"x11" plano box. He was a good 3" thick also. He was from a pond also. Maybe pushing 3#.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Katseekn! Wow you mean you beat the Ohio state record by almost three inches and never registered it?


----------



## nicklesman

viper1 said:


> Katseekn! Wow you mean you beat the Ohio state record by almost three inches and never registered it?


viper the records are based on weight not length.he did mention it was thin. A 21 in crappie has to be a sight to see.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN

viper1 said:


> Katseekn! Wow you mean you beat the Ohio state record by almost three inches and never registered it?


I wish I beat the record he was really thin. If I caught a state record I would definitely register it. The one pictured is probably closer to a state record. He was fat. Caught on a 4" perch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

nicklesman said:


> viper the records are based on weight not length.he did mention it was thin. A 21 in crappie has to be a sight to see.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well my bad I know both records are about 4 lbs and 18 1/4 -1/2 inches. It would have to be really thin at 21 " not to go over 4 lbs. But guess it could.


----------



## nicklesman

viper1 said:


> Well my bad I know both records are about 4 lbs and 18 1/4 -1/2 inches. It would have to be really thin at 21 " not to go over 4 lbs. But guess it could.


I agree 100 percent could not have been healthy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KatseekN

Both those crappies were also probably loaded with eggs. Maybe it was closer. I didn't weigh it, maybe I should have. Have to go back to that pond. Haven't been there in a few years. I don't think I have pictures anymore I may try to dig some out. Somewhere I have a really large bass also from that farm pond. I'll post them if I find them. I don't blame you guys for your skepticism. Without proof i wouldn't believe it either.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

